

Qualifying Artificial Intelligence Through Poetry - dylangs1030
http://mojaveblues.com/blog/2013/3/9/qualifying-artificial-intelligence-through-poetry

======
yiransheng
Interesting topic, unfortunately not a lot of substance in the article.
Reminds me of the news piece a while ago : Google's Artificial Intelligence
Translates Poetry

[http://www.npr.org/2011/01/16/132959095/googles-
artificial-i...](http://www.npr.org/2011/01/16/132959095/googles-artificial-
intelligence-translates-poetry)

~~~
dylangs1030
I wrote the article, it's my current project. I'm sorry there wasn't much
substance, it was a very quick post written on a train ride.

I could go into much more detail, but I think my biggest point was the
necessity of moving towards a bottom-up approach. Text generation by itself is
too advanced - it's like trying to teach a child physics before elementary
science. There's root work to be programmed in first.

But thanks for your feedback!

